
Lifoo – a fresh take on Forth in the spirit of Lisp - codr4life
https://github.com/codr4life/lifoo
======
justaaron
now if it was a lisp defined in a forth, instead of a forth defined in lisp,
now THEN we'd be talking...

~~~
codr4life
I'm leaving that one as an exercise :)

